# visa benefits



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Philippines Consulate in Los Angeles. I can pay for a 6 month visa ($60) send a form with photo and other documents etc...and my passport, then they will issue a 6 month visa. But then he added...but you're only allowed to stay 30 days...be sure to request 29 days extention at airport and then return to BI in 59th day extend....if you intend to stay past 59 days. 

Im confused...whats the purpose or advantage of having a pre-approved/pre-paid 6mo or longer visa from consulate, if you have to renew anyway at 59 days. And why get the visa in advance if one could just ask for the extention at NAIA? 

Am I missing something? Am I comparing apples and oranges?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Kavite Kenny said:


> Just got off the phone with Philippines Consulate in Los Angeles. I can pay for a 6 month visa ($60) send a form with photo and other documents etc...and my passport, then they will issue a 6 month visa. But then he added...but you're only allowed to stay 30 days...be sure to request 29 days extention at airport and then return to BI in 59th day extend....if you intend to stay past 59 days.
> 
> Im confused...whats the purpose or advantage of having a pre-approved/pre-paid 6mo or longer visa from consulate, if you have to renew anyway at 59 days. And why get the visa in advance if one could just ask for the extention at NAIA?
> 
> Am I missing something? Am I comparing apples and oranges?


you are being offered a six month multi entry visa. This is not a six month in country visa. Any mutli entry visa only gives you the normal in country time, 30 day after each entry in this case. You need to be asking for a 59 day visa which will save you a few dollars over getting the free 30 days plus first extension.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Ohhhh.... I get it now. Diff than the US visa terminology. So the visa they've told about allows me to come and go for 6 months, resetting the in county time each time.

So,,, I need to request the 59 day visa from the consulate? That would be easier than requesting at NAIA?


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gary D is right............its mainly for coming and going within the 6 month period. You still need to renew the visa every 2 months at BI. I did the 6 month also out of the DC consulate...found out the hard way when I got here.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

So my question still stands... is it easier to request the 29 day extention before arriving, from the consulate, or just the same at NAIA?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Kavite Kenny said:


> So my question still stands... is it easier to request the 29 day extention before arriving, from the consulate, or just the same at NAIA?


It's all down to what works for you. If you have the time before you travel and the local consulate is convenient, get the visa before you travel. Getting the visa before is cheaper but if you need insured mail to apply that benefit will soon disappear. I believe you can get the extension at NAIA on arrival but it will delay you as you need to go to a side office and I don't know if it available 24/7. If you don't get it on arrival you will need to start thinking about it well before your free 30 days are up and could easily make a hole in a day with travelling etc to sort it out, although you will need to do this anyway before your 59 days are up. You could also use an agent to get the extension for a fee. The chioces are many but will need to pick the one that suits you best.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I have no real need or desire to come and go at all really so I suppose there is no need for a multi entry visa. The isn't much difference. .. liked you said, buy the time I've paid for the trackable insured mail to/from the consulate...it has eaten up any savings.

And frankly has added one more moving part. ...and the possibilty of the USPS losing my passport somehow.

For my purposes... I will just get in queue at NAIA, my flight arrives late morning on a Tuesday. BI office should be open.

Salamat


----------

